# Cooking Stuff



## cookinstuff

Let's see if I can get this to work, not very technically advanced.


----------



## cookinstuff

Nice, it worked, ok will post more pictures soon as I take some more of my knives. This is my Mizuno Tanrenjo Blue 2 Honyaki, excellent cutter one of my favourites, more to come.


----------



## cookinstuff




----------



## CanadianMan

Awesome!, finally posting pics of your stuff, I wanna see some new badass knives!


----------



## cookinstuff

Ok, well here goes, a pair of DT's coming up.


----------



## cookinstuff

Can't really capture the spine on the gyuto, the damascus patterning is pretty ridiculous, Hoss is the man!


----------



## Brad Gibson

that DT is incredible!


----------



## cookinstuff

Time for the Carter Brothers, Murray, Murray, and Murray, they get along fine though. Unless there are vegetables around.
Blue Super Funayuki with Ironwood Copper and Mammoth Tooth handle by Mike Henry
White Nakiri with Redwood Copper and Satinwood by Stephan Keller
Whatever his Kuro Ichi Funayuki is with Bocote and thick blade liners by Murray


----------



## cookinstuff




----------



## cookinstuff




----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Those DT's are amazing.


----------



## cookinstuff




----------



## cookinstuff

Thanks I enjoy the DT's alot, could probably do most you need to do with just the two knives. But, why would you want to do that to yourself, right?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I'm getting jealous. Is the nakiri a stock carter handle?


----------



## EdipisReks

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I'm getting jealous. Is the nakiri a stock carter handle?



I'd be shocked if it were.


----------



## cookinstuff

Family Photo.


----------



## cookinstuff

I have to say, it's thanks to alot of the great members on this forum that I have acquired some of these great knives. I got the DT petty from Antbanks, thanks Anthony I think it's found a good home as a pair. Also, I got the Nakiri from Stephan, and Dave Martell put the beautiful handle on, pics don't do the figure in these justice. Also Mike Henry converted my funny little 150$ Murray Carter knife into a thing of beauty, I must thank him for that, the ironwood yet again can't be photo'd it's got so much movement and colour change, and the mammoth is pretty darn sexy too.


----------



## cookinstuff




----------



## cookinstuff

Stephan Fowler 52100 210 Petty, did I mention this knife came with one of the sexiest smoothest cocobolo large wa handle I have used. She could probably use some love.


----------



## cookinstuff

Mario Ingoglia Gyutohiki in Delbert Ealy 01/L6 Damascus I believe it was.
Handle is Afzelia Xylay and Bog Oak, slim. Real nice slicer, she does the business on the line.


----------



## cookinstuff

Can't really capture the patina, it is a very nice blue over the black'ish blade. Only really showed up a little, but it covers the whole blade.


----------



## Slypig5000

Holy $hitballs, that Mario. How's the L6? I've been curious about it for awhile.


----------



## cheflarge

Nice looking collection, Stuff.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome dude, totally tricked out collection.


----------



## cookinstuff

Time to post some more knife pics, got a day off, will get some more stuff up soon. About the 01/L6, knife is great, takes a nice refined edge, have been finishing it at 8k. Seems to be nice for a line slicer, has no problems with duck breasts or crispy chicken skin, it's super thin so it likes to glide right through items. It is definitely better as a protein slicer than an all around prep knife, although it can do double duty, it definitely likes proteins over veg.

It glides through root veg though, squash, sweet potato, rutabaga and celeriac are very easy with this thin guy, also lateral cuts on onions are easy, although pull chopping onions has an odd feel. Then you switch to push cutting onions, and realize this just isn't the knife for onions, it will do it, because you need some onions and this is on your board, but it's not the best.

I really really like the slim handle for slicing, maybe that's why it doesn't feel like the best veg prep knife, like I said, you can do it all with this knife. I really like the edge the knife gets, but it doesn't last incredibly long, and doesn't respond well to a ceramic. I can't wait to get my strop from Marko because I believe with this knife, and the felt strop will be a godsend for this knife. I personally work way too many hours on the line a week to be sharpening that much, and I have slicers that respond well to my ceramic between sharpenings and I must say, they take over after this guy has lost it's fullness, until it's sharpened again, then it's my #1.

So I would say the steel is a nice steel, that takes a good edge but loses it, I would consider quickly. Others may have different experience using 01/L6 dammy and this is just my personal experience, like I said I am really dying to get my strop from Marko because I believe it will really bring this knife to the top of the pile. In comparison my Fowler pictured earlier in 52100 doesn't get nearly as sharp, but is almost always workably sharp (ya I know some guys just can't do this). It responds to a bite with a few passes on a rod, I sharpen it maybe once a month when its just dead from the rod. So I alternate between the two on the line between sharpenings, does the job, if I have a busy night I will get the Mario sharpened up, or for the weekend.

In summary, I highly suggest contacting Mario, and if you like he has the exact shape of this knife sitting around somewhere. It's 244mm on the edge, 40mm tall at the spine, and has a great little relieved choil area that your middle finger rests in like no other knife I have. Super cool knife.


----------



## cookinstuff

Here is a few Mario took.


----------



## cookinstuff

A few of my fellow Canadian's. The filet is my favourite and gets a ton of work, the handle was looking a little dull so I oiled it up as you can see, and it pops like crazy. Pierre is the man, his westerns feel great in your hand, I don't have one of his wa's but they look nice and clean, sorta remind me of Devin's. I have more from Pierre in the future, but he is a busy man. Pierre did the leather on the filet and it's great, I managed to fit a konosuke saya on the gyuto and think it looks damn fine after a sanding and staining.

Sheepsfoot is CPM 154 with maple burl
Filet is CPM 154 with Koa
Gyuto is 1084 and 145N20 with Tri Colour Mokume and Koa


----------



## cookinstuff




----------



## cookinstuff




----------



## Brad Gibson

Nice Rodrigues!


----------



## cookinstuff

I can't really photograph those Rodrigues well enough, the handles have some crazy chatoyance, when you turn them the light spots go dark and the dark spots go light, its crazy. I really like Pierre's CPM 154, it's super bitey. The gyuto is an absolute workhorse, this isn't one of his thin ones, I thinned it a little behind the edge and it is a bit more nimble, but it really isn't the gyuto you want for fine work. It weighs in at 256g, really good feel for just rocking through a ton of leeks and stuff like that, I like it as a big mirepoix knife. It has a great profile, it's a really short gyuto, I think Pierre said he was looking at a lot of Heiji's when he made this one, not sure that I see the similarity, but I have never handled a Heiji. Here is a pic from Pierre pre-patina, the mokume bolster really dramatic after the different materials started to patina up on their own.


----------



## cookinstuff

I have posted some nice customs, but this one might be my favourite. Just a real workhorse, learned how to sharpen single bevel on this, needs some work right now. This thing gets a ton of action, maybe I will look at getting a nicer Mioroshi or a 210 deba in the future, but right now this is doing just fine, and I still suck at putting a nice polish on them. Tried to get some of the blue in the pictures but as usual it doesn't show to well. I've tried to highlight knives I have gotten through makers or members here, but this one I picked up locally, not too sure where you would find one of these online, I have never seen one.

Sakai Takayuki 240 Mioroshi Deba (should look like a yanagiba soon) in white 2, rugged fit/finish, look at the horn, it's a nice piece, but sharp'ish. Still, couldn't love it more, and wouldn't change the handle for the world.


----------



## cookinstuff




----------



## stereo.pete

Great collection, you clearly have great taste in kitchen cutlery, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cookinstuff

Thanks Pete, not done just yet , infact I just grabbed a knife out of the mail today. It's all thanks to the great members on this forum that I have some fancy things to cut up my food. Hmmm, it says knife and gear galleries, maybe I should post some cookware as well, I seem to have a few addictions, mostly knives, cookware, and cookbooks. You say you dabble in stereo equip Pete? Wouldn't mind seeing what your working with, or atleast just hear your gear, I wouldn't say I'm a stereo guy, but I put together a decent setup to watch movies a few years ago (no turntables anymore), and after I finished assembling a 7.1 setup, I ran from the forums, the av forums are just as bad as this place. My only piece worth bragging about is my svs sub though, baby rocks.


----------



## cookinstuff

Will Catcheside 71mm paring knife Stainless Damascus clad, 01 carbon core 61 hrc
Nickel Silver Bolster, Jadeite Spacers, Koa, Bog Oak end cap
Beautiful Little Knife with some Ham, Eggs and Peas, in honour of our buddy


----------



## cookinstuff

Was cleaning out my bag, thought I'd post a picture of some of my stuff. Have a few other little things like parisiennes, mandalins, and pasta stuff kicking around at the restaurant or elsewhere.


----------



## cookinstuff

I guess I have a thing for spoons, Nogent Spatulas and paring knives


----------



## Brad Gibson

Who made the kunz Damascus that you have? Is it a devin?


----------



## CanadianMan

Delbert Ealy, I got one just like it. I also have a personal spoon and fork by Del


----------



## stereo.pete

cookinstuff said:


> Thanks Pete, not done just yet , infact I just grabbed a knife out of the mail today. It's all thanks to the great members on this forum that I have some fancy things to cut up my food. Hmmm, it says knife and gear galleries, maybe I should post some cookware as well, I seem to have a few addictions, mostly knives, cookware, and cookbooks. You say you dabble in stereo equip Pete? Wouldn't mind seeing what your working with, or atleast just hear your gear, I wouldn't say I'm a stereo guy, but I put together a decent setup to watch movies a few years ago (no turntables anymore), and after I finished assembling a 7.1 setup, I ran from the forums, the av forums are just as bad as this place. My only piece worth bragging about is my svs sub though, baby rocks.



Alas, my two channel days are dying out quickly. I am in the process of selling my stereo equipment (Mirage M3-si's, Odyssey Audio Stratos Amp and Candela Tube Preamp. I too have a SVS sub for my bookshelf system. I currently do 100% of my music listening with headphones at the moment, which is the reason I am getting rid of the stereo setup.


----------



## EdipisReks

I use my stereo system (Audio Aero Capitole MkII->NuForce AVP-17->Odyssey Stratos SE->Thiel 2.4) for moving watching, but I think I need to get a center channel of some kind, soon. my headphone rig gets most of my music (Benchmark DAC-1->custom-ish tube amp, running 6SN7 to a pair of 5998 at the moment, with a ton of black gates and a big plitron->HD-800) listening, these days, though.


----------



## cookinstuff

Ok, Dave's post on collaborative efforts got me to post this one. This is the sort of thing that makes this forum the best, and here is a fine example of my own. I had a big Shigefusa gyuto that I had gotten from So, at japan tool, and it was enjoying itself, but it needed a playmate, so I got a really big Shigefusa yanagiba from Japan Woodworker and sadly it arrived a little banged up, but back to that later, no big! A kitaeji 270 gyuto and a kitaeji 360 yanagiba seemed like a good opportunity for some fun, the big shigs! 

Stefan made up some really nice handles, the gyuto got a really sexy piece of white striped black buffalo horn and some spalted norfolk pine, best piece of wood I have ever seen. The yanagiba got a ferrule of the same piece of spalted norfolk pine to match, with a nickel silver spacer and a piece of nice koa, not crazy curly but some sexy striping at the end, hard to pick up in pictures.

All of the pictures I took absolutely suck and look terrible compared to these knives in real life, maybe it's because I'm taking the pictures on my pool table with light from a budweiser light. Back to the knives, Stefan did a fantastic job making some crazy amazing handles, I have handled alot, and the gyuto handle is the best I have. Dave did an amazing job as well, he fixed up the tip on the yanagiba and she is great. I don't use the big girls as much as I should, but they are still favourites. Thanks again Dave, Stefan and So!


----------



## cookinstuff

You can't really tell how big they are, so for fun, I threw in a 210 western kasumi shigefusa gyuto. I can also thank this forum for this little shiggy, I got it through Huw on the B/S/T. Tried to get some patina shots as well, they are super blue, but it doesn't come through to well.


----------



## cookinstuff

Stefan's handles need to be seen and held, they are really special.


----------



## Von blewitt

Cool Shigs, of all the knives I've sold, that little Yo is probably the one I miss the most!! Awesome collection


----------



## cookinstuff




----------



## cookinstuff

It's a nice little knife, it reminded me of a mac I used for years that I gave away, so I have a soft spot for 210 westerns. Sure couldn't be any different from a mac though, it just looked good to me I guess, thanks hehe.


----------

